# Working with acrylic pen blanks



## JUNECLEAVER (Dec 11, 2009)

My husband seems to experience an untoward physical, perhaps allergic, reaction whenever he turns pens using acrylic blanks. I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. Thank you!


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

I've never had an allergic reaction to acrylic. According to some studies, you can have an allergy to almost anything, especially if you've been sensitized to it.

I would encourage your husband to either carefully test the allergy by small controlled dose or cease using the material completely. The second option is safer, especially if his reaction has gotten more pronounced with each exposure.


----------



## JUNECLEAVER (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you. He has opted to use a respirator, when he does work with the material, which he does infrequently. I was surveying the rest of the woodworking world, in case this was an issue with others. Thanks, again.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Not a turner, and without knowing more about which resin is creating problem, can not help much.

Can share generic information: 
Allergy to acrylates is common, especially dermatitis reactions.
Acrylates were named contact allergen of the Year in 2012 by the American Contact Dermatitis Society.

There are numerous acrylates that create issues. Here are big three IME:

Methyl methacrylate - Most common. Used in everything from super glue, solvent inks, UV inks, fake nails, paint, binders for textile/paper, and plexiglass.

Ethyl acrylate - Common plasticizer for hard/soft polymers. Has stronger & distinct acidic smell compared to methacrylate. Gives many folks headache in high doses. Used in latex paints, molded rubber/plastic parts, and floor/shoe polish.

Ethyleneglycol dimethacrylate - Used as resin modifier inmolded plastics like; drink bottles, and fake nails. Find raw monomer in automotive antifreeze. Low odor compared to others.

Sorry if this was more than you wanted to know. 
Hard to stop the chemistry nerd inside my brain.

Best Luck.


----------

